# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  O nuse shqiptare o hiç fare... ???

## iEngineerINSA

Pershendetje djema ( sigurisht qe pranohen edhe opinionet femerore),

Sot jam frymezuar nga fakti se diten iken dhe sigurisht qe lindin edhe pyetje te tilla si kjo. Mbi te gjitha per ne qe jetojme ne nje komunitet te huaj. Problematika lind sigurisht me faktorin prinder qe i duan nuset shqiptare (se si e kane punen :S )

Nejse pres opinione ( edhe perse une s'e kam vene ujin ne zjarr por thjesht doja ta dija se si mendohen gjerat nga opinioni shqiptar)  :sarkastik:

----------


## xfiles

Mund te gjesh te mira, megjithese shumica jane fshatunare nga trute dhe pa piken e kultures intelektuale apo shpirterore.
Po shpresa vdes e fundit.

----------


## iEngineerINSA

ate kam frike dhe une. Se ka femera shume te mira fizikisht por pjesa tjeter vende vende..
kuptohet jo te gjitha..

----------


## white_snake

Nuk ka te bej origjina mo shoku, ka te bej njeriu.
Ne opinionin tim, do te ishte me e lehte per te gjitha palet po te qendrronim brenda sojit.
Kam goxha te njohur ketu qe jane martuar/ bashkjetojne me te huaja edhe ne 10 cifte, me zor gjen nje qe ja kuptojne gjuhen njeri- tjetrit. Gjithmone kane grindje e konflikte.

Ndresa shqiptar me shqiptar besoj se do kete me pak grindje e konflikte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Genti..

> ate kam frike dhe une. Se ka femera shume te mira fizikisht por pjesa tjeter vende vende..
> kuptohet jo te gjitha..


E kunderta te ndodh me femra te huaja , ndoshta kulturen e kane me ndryshe por pjesa tjeter eshte katasrofale gje qe i shtyne meshkujt andej nga 10 here gjate jetes te bejne martesa te ndryshme .
Te propozoj te interesohesh per ndonje  femer nga Kosova  :i qetë:

----------


## iEngineerINSA

> E kunderta te ndodh me femra te huaja , ndoshta kulturen e kane me ndryshe por pjesa tjeter eshte katasrofale gje qe i shtyne meshkujt andej nga 10 here gjate jetes te bejne martesa te ndryshme .
> Te propozoj te interesohesh per ndonje  femer nga Kosova


Po qe s'e ke keq ti. Me gjithe mend perse jo nje nuse nga kosova. Te foluren e kane ndryshe duket sikur je martuar me nje te huaj por qe te flet shqipe. 

Ma do mendja se s'eshte ide e keqe. Po puna eshte hajde e gjej nje femer nga kosova, duhet te vesh ne kosove per keto gjera se keshtu me porosi nuk ka

----------


## Busy Girl

mendoj se ka te bej njeriu por nje avantazh eshte se me femrat e vendit tend ke gjithcka te perbashket duke filluar nga gjuha zakonet etj kshu nuk privohesh  ose te rrish ti shpjegosh te huajes edhe kur  ben gjene me te vogel qe ka te bej me kulturen tende por siç e thash para njeriut nuk vehet asgje

----------


## thirsty

rendesi ka te jesh i lumtur
cfare eshte, ska aq shume rendesi

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Eshte nje thenje.

Me mire djalli yt se engjelli i huaj*

----------


## goldian

> E kunderta te ndodh me femra te huaja , ndoshta kulturen e kane me ndryshe por pjesa tjeter eshte katasrofale gje qe i shtyne meshkujt andej nga 10 here gjate jetes te bejne martesa te ndryshme .
> Te propozoj te interesohesh per ndonje  femer nga Kosova


me fal qe te citoj genti
ne ckuptim e the kete katastrofale?

----------


## anita340

Si honeps vjazat e djemte qe u erdhi rasti te ikin jashte atdheut , dhe me pas cdo gje shqiptare u duket pa vlere.

Qenka me fshatare e me e pakulture nje femer shqiptare se nje gjermane ia franceze?! Bah...

Skane kulture per vete prandaj flasin keso lloj marifetesh. Ta shpifin ky lloj njerzish..

----------


## Lexuesi_

> *Eshte nje thenje.
> 
> Me mire djalli yt se engjelli i huaj*




A eshte ndokush qe e ka provu kete apo vetem thenje pa praktike  :ngerdheshje: 


Une jam kunder kesaj thenje.

Me mire nje engjull ( sepse engjulli nuk kqyr nga qvend je po q person je )  i huaj ,se sa nje dreq i yti  :ngerdheshje: 

Per nje person te mire nuk kqyret vendi i keq.
Per nje vend te mire nuk ben ta marresh nje person te keq.

----------


## Bamba

100% shqip (me dokumenta po qe mundesia)!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> 100% shqip (me dokumenta po qe mundesia)!



Kqyr mundesisht po bahemi baxhanak  :ngerdheshje:  nja 2 motra ku jan dikun njanen ma te miren merre ti ma le veq njanen ama te jen me letra  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Pershendetje djema ( sigurisht qe pranohen edhe opinionet femerore),
> 
> Sot jam frymezuar nga fakti se diten iken dhe sigurisht qe lindin edhe pyetje te tilla si kjo. Mbi te gjitha per ne qe jetojme ne nje komunitet te huaj. Problematika lind sigurisht me faktorin prinder qe i duan nuset shqiptare (se si e kane punen :S )
> 
> Nejse pres opinione ( edhe perse une s'e kam vene ujin ne zjarr por thjesht doja ta dija se si mendohen gjerat nga opinioni shqiptar)


veji njihere ujin ne zjarr se kushedi merr flake zogu

----------


## OPARI

dhe mua do me pelqente shqipe nga ato te qepurat


sa gallate disa ,dhe jane kollovar(neper bote)dhe e duan gruan te behet shqipetare (t'ju gatuaj ,laje ,te punoje te kene dashnore etj etj etj )ti fusin dhe ndonje shpull dhe gruaj te mos e hap gojen

----------


## Genti..

> me fal qe te citoj genti
> ne ckuptim e the kete katastrofale?


Mendoj qe femrat e huaja kane nje mentalitet tjeter nga ajo e jona qe edhe meshkujt te tyre shteteve (ne kete rast shembull ne Gjermani )  nuk i pelqejne ato  , tregon edhe statistika : 


> Berlin - Immer mehr deutsche Männer heiraten ausländische Frauen. Lag die Zahl 1989 noch bei 16 000, hat sie sich mittlerweile auf 33 000 erhöht. Die meisten Frauen stammen aus Polen, gefolgt von Thailand, Russland und Rumänien.
> 
> antimisandry.com http://antimisandry.com/deutsch-germ...#ixzz1qvANabmm
> http://www.welt.de/welt_print/articl...be-global.html


... dhe per shume arsyje tjera ,megjithse une flas me qellim patriotik dhe me vie inat kur behen martesa me te huaja , sidomos femrat shqiptare me te huaj  , edhe pse  vete une nuk kam qene me mire se keta te lartepermendurit !

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> ate kam frike dhe une. Se ka femera shume te mira fizikisht por pjesa tjeter vende vende..
> kuptohet jo te gjitha..


ashtu sic ka dhe meshkuj shqiptar. crendesi ka anyways, merr ate qe te ben te gezuar ty, dhe prinderit do gezohen per ty nese te shikojn te gezuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> ashtu sic ka dhe meshkuj shqiptar. crendesi ka anyways, merr ate qe te ben te gezuar ty, dhe prinderit do gezohen per ty nese te shikojn te gezuar


o murat mos e bej more se me bellair shkon ne fund te botes

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> o murat mos e bej more se me bellair shkon ne fund te botes


sorry se kuptova shprehjen lol

----------

